# Phenom II x4 955 - sounding like race engine :-(



## karthik316_1999 (Sep 3, 2011)

Had this recent build of the Phenom II x4 955be + asus mobo after much thought process. But this CPU would not let me listen to songs/watch movies/even be in peace !!
Even at stock speed with no OC, its as if F1 circuit races are being conducted inside my cabinet !

Sample noise video : (Not mine but mine its worse than this)

AMD Phenom II X4 955 - Heatsink noise.mp4 - YouTube

Any suggestions ? or do I got to learn to live with this &%**?


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2011)

Than fan is running at a high speed (or at full speed ) for some reason - it would be better if you can install a temp monitor app like HWmonitor and post the screenshot here.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Sep 3, 2011)

Here you go..

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/962/hwmonitor.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2011)

same problem was with m friend

he first created a custom profile for fan speed, but as the temps rose, the speed too(and hence the noise)
so this was not helping 

then he went for a basic heat sink
IIRC, it was Cooler Master's 1.1k model


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 3, 2011)

buddy take a look at this video.i will also try to do this with my stock.
Stock AMD 955-cooler with exchanged fan.MPG - YouTube


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 3, 2011)

Reason: looks like CPU fan is running at super high speed.
Solution: buy a basic heat sink.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 3, 2011)

instead get CM TX3. OP can later overclock his processor using the same cooler.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Sep 4, 2011)

How much would the TX3 cost ?
Also, how about just getting a bigger fan as shown in the youtube video ?


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2011)

~1.3k.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 4, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> Also, how about just getting a bigger fan as shown in the youtube video ?



Do you really think that it is worthy?


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2011)

before getting a CPU cooler OP can try lowering his fan speed 

@ OP -lower the cpu voltage ( cpu vcore ) to 1.25/1.28 from bios setting and check the cpu for stability and see if fan speed drops.

Also in bios there's some sort of settings for fan speed - set it to automatic.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Sep 4, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Do you really think that it is worthy?



Just thot of it as a cheaper solution..  is it that bad ?
Is the TX3 suited for OC'ing as well ?



topgear said:


> before getting a CPU cooler OP can try lowering his fan speed
> 
> @ OP -lower the cpu voltage ( cpu vcore ) to 1.25/1.28 from bios setting and check the cpu for stability and see if fan speed drops.
> 
> Also in bios there's some sort of settings for fan speed - set it to automatic.



Per the screesnhot above, the voltage is already at 1.2 V, isn't it ? n yes, the fan is set to automatic and i also have the Asus EPU installed that varies the speed per the mode.. performance / power saving..


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ Uninstall asus EPU and 1.2v at idle is still high IMO.

If you want to cool down your cpu more and Oc as well get CM Hyper 212+


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 4, 2011)

@op,
reduce your vcore voltage in bios to 1.225V.right now I am using at that voltage without any stability issues and change the power saving mode in catalyst controller to balanced then the processor will run @ 800MHz at 0.825V very silently and cool in idle.my idle temp is 35C with these settings.but when the processor loads the fan makes whole lot of nice.only solution for this is getting hyper 212+.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Sep 4, 2011)

I thought I was going to get the tx3 @ 1.1k.. how much does this hyper 212+ cost ? I'm not willing to spend much.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 4, 2011)

^^get 212+ for 1.9k.later you can use it with your new computer.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is my new computer !


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> I thought I was going to get the tx3 @ 1.1k.. how much does this hyper 212+ cost ? I'm not willing to spend much.



but Hyper 212+ worth the extra price you pay for it and when coupled with a extra fan it performs even better and more cooler


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

+1 for suggested Cooler Master Hyper 212 + @1.9K


----------

